# The Rest is Noise pub to close



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 10, 2011)

The Rest is Noise pub is to close and apparently its becoming a shop. 

Its not managed much stability over the last 10 years but its a shame to lose a music venue to retail space.

I have had a few good night in there over the years too.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah I heard that a few days ago and was rather surprised by the news.

It's a real shame as it was a good addition to Brixton.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2011)

that's a shame. it's always seemed quite busy and full of youngsters, rarely for brixton.
 i've had some good times in that place - good for meeting large groups of people.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

Overpriced shithole full of trendy tossers.

Bring back The Goose.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 11, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> The Rest is Noise pub is to close and apparently its becoming a shop.
> 
> Its not managed much stability over the last 10 years but its a shame to loose a music venue to retail space.


I remember it being retail space that was turned into a pub.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Overpriced shithole full of trendy tossers.
> 
> Bring back The Goose.


 The Goose closed because it was so shit hardly one ever drank there, and when the RIN goes, it'll probably never be a pub again. You're certainly dreaming if you think a pub like The Goose will ever return.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I remember it being retail space that was turned into a pub.


It was previously part of Bon Marche, and became the Flourmill and Firkin sometime in the late 1990s/early 2000s.







http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/brixtonroad10.html


----------



## np1984 (Jan 11, 2011)

Such sad news! Love that place. Don't agree that it's overpriced either...


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 11, 2011)

editor said:


> It was previously part of Bon Marche, and became the Flourmill and Firkin sometime in the late 1990s/early 2000s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I used to work upstairs late 80's early 90's.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

Shame, it's a good space and location, it could be a really good boozer. IME The Goose was nearly always full day and night, you'd struggle to get a table in there most of the time. Booze was even cheaper than the Wetherspoons, food was appalling though.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

np1984 said:


> Such sad news! Love that place. Don't agree that it's overpriced either...


 
I was charged £4 for a *can* of Red Stripe in there. Fuck that !!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2011)

it had a good selection of booze too - i'm puzzled why it's closing to be honest. i really liked it.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it had a good selection of booze too - i'm puzzled why it's closing to be honest. i really liked it.


I'm guessing that their lease ran out and the owners can get more for a shop.

I liked the Rest is Noise: it's true it was a bit Hoxton at times, but they still let in loads of the old boys, some of the music was interesting, they had real ales and it was a fair musical mix too - Blacker Dread did regular nights there and I saw a loads of  bands for free.


----------



## np1984 (Jan 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I was charged £4 for a *can* of Red Stripe in there. Fuck that !!!


 
Unlucky...
Cheapest by-the-glass wine I've had for a while in London... Even my mother, who's from the (!) countryside thought it was good value...


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 11, 2011)

Fucken hell that's a surprise. I know someone who works there and they say they coin it in Friday and Saturday PLUS any night there's something on at the Academy.

I really liked what they did with the space (for a pub, not so much as a live venue though) and i thought it was reasonably well-priced but i got a local's discount. The food was decently priced too.

My only thought is that it's a part of a chain and the parent company got an offer they couldn't refuse. I'll find out more tomorrow when i get on the dog.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

Never went in it since it changed from Ivan's Retreat. 
Always seemed busy weekends.


----------



## Onket (Jan 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Overpriced shithole full of trendy tossers.
> 
> Bring back The Goose.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2011)

Onket said:


>


 
Heh

I won't miss it.


----------



## LadyR (Jan 11, 2011)

I think it's a real shame  had some good nights in there.  I didn't find it overpriced and there was a nice atmosphere and good range of food and drinks.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

Wonder what it will be? 
Does Brixton need a second Starbucks?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 11, 2011)

All I heard was the the brewery that owns it is selling out to a retailer. 

The Goose was a horrible pub with annoyingly bright lights, crap food and cheap drinks - I certainly dont miss it.  I''ll never forget the New Years Eve promotion they ran - "one free soft drink per customer between the hours of 12am and 12.30am"


----------



## Kanda (Jan 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wonder what it will be?
> Does Brixton need a second Starbucks?


 
Probably. The one by the station has 10+ people in the queue when I go past in the mornings


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2011)

the goose was a drinkers' pub and lord we have enough of those


----------



## Cowley (Jan 11, 2011)

That's surprising, always looks packed from Thursday right throughout the weekend.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

Gotta love these people with hugely selective memories eulogising about the Goose!

It was a dump, as these damning customer reviews prove:



> Agree with the other reviewers: this large room masquerading as a pub represents everything terrible that public houses can become. Nasty, filthy carpet, mass-service ethos, standard grubby tables, and a filthy toilet.





> Couldn’t agree with DrO2e more - this is a pub out of a vending machine…. It’s cheap, its plastic, and the food is about as average as its possible to be. Brixton is packed with better pubs and bars to go to - the only decent thing about this pub is the location and proximity to the tube and Brixton Academy.





> It’s a homogenous chain pub. Its only purpose in life is to serve you cheap booze (and it is cheap £2.25 a double) so that can you fuel up before going to see your new favourite band at the Brixton Academy. Admittedly, it’s proximity to Brixton tube is a bonus, but there are far more charismatic venues nearby if its turning out to be a bit of a session.



http://www.qype.co.uk/place/116207-Goose-London



> This place makes a Wetherspoons pub look like a quaint country pub.
> Essentially a huge bright room with random furniture dotted about it. The punters are either gig goers or dodgy locals who eye you suspicously when you walk past.
> The toilets are beyond comment and if you can get served in under 10 minutes you're a better man than I. Seriously, I walked out the last time after being ignored about six times in favour of people who came to the bar after me.
> Yes it's cheap but the adage 'you get what you paid for' has never been so fitting. Find somewhere else.





> Oh my goodness, do bars as bad as this really exist? I’m still scratching my head. The Goose is a huge barn of a place with absolutely no redeeming qualities. It’s bare, dull, tatty and just completely lacking. Cross your legs. Do not visit the toilets and just what the hell was that stench? The service was equally atrocious. After waiting for ten minutes, expect the staff to struggle to pour your pint, then get told there is “problems with the gas”, before pouring you an alternative pint that is either watery or with a huge frothy head. Yikes. It is cheap, but please, take the advice from someone who genuinely enjoys pubs and dishing out advice, don’t visit. One more time, don’t visit.





> One visit to here will change your life forever. A disgrace. A show up. A stain on Brixton.
> 
> The horrific memories of visiting this shambles of a pub will stay with you till the grave. The funny smells, the dour decor, the random bumps and lumps in the floor, the cesspit that is the toilets, the rude locals, the Del Boy Trotter wannabe “manager”, the brain melting background music…..
> 
> The glasses are never clean, the kitchen is never open, the disabled toilets smell like a sewage plant, the regular toilet is always flooded, the whole pub is falling apart. Its no surprise its always empty but for the hardcore dole collectors dotted round this hellhole. In fact hang on, does this pub even HAVE a manager??? Because I’m not aware of one. No half-decent manager would let a joint get into such a sorry state



http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/10/10486/Goose/Brixton


----------



## aussw9 (Jan 11, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm guessing that their lease ran out and the owners can get more for a shop.
> 
> I liked the Rest is Noise: it's true it was a bit Hoxton at times, but they still let in loads of the old boys, some of the music was interesting, they had real ales and it was a fair musical mix too - Blacker Dread did regular nights there and I saw a loads of  bands for free.


 
Agreed, something a bit different in Brixton. Decent prices, good drink selections and a nice bit of space.

I'll definately miss it, had a few good nights in there.

Any idea of when they shut the doors?


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

Their listings page has nothing in it at all: http://therestisnoisebrixton.com/listings/


----------



## TopCat (Jan 11, 2011)

I had good times in there. Better than that shite that was the Living bar etc.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I had good times in there. Better than that shite that was the Living bar etc.


Yep. It was free most of the time and they had some good bands there too. The bar prices weren't that bad, the staff were always friendly and it was a great place for early evening meetings. 

I'll miss it. In fact, I'm struggling to think where I'd have those meetings now.


----------



## Winot (Jan 11, 2011)

It's the ideal place to have a venue to meet before Academy gigs.  I guess if they couldn't make it work (and from the reviews they seem to have made a fair fist of it) then there's not much hope and it will become some soulless retail space.  Would love to see something like Rough Trade East but I guess there's not much hope of that.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

The Backstage bar - the one on the corner right ext to the Academy - also closed a while ago too so there's going to be a lot more thirsty drinkers wandering around Brixton!

Mind you, the Backstage Bar was really, really awful.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 11, 2011)

I loathed the backstage bar. You had to be on drugs to endure it.


----------



## IMR (Jan 11, 2011)

Based on a single visit I would say The Goose was rubbish. Socially it was like going to prison. And I like old men's pubs a lot.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2011)

Never been in there myself, but bad news that Brixton is losing yet another pub


----------



## IMR (Jan 11, 2011)

'The Rest is Noise' is some sort of reference, musical or literary, what's it from?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 11, 2011)

IMR said:


> 'The Rest is Noise' is some sort of reference, musical or literary, what's it from?


 
Google is your friend. Top result.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 11, 2011)

editor said:


> there's going to be a lot more thirsty drinkers wandering around Brixton!


 
OMG.. scary!! 

There's plenty of boozers around, I'm sure they won't have to wander far.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

Kanda said:


> OMG.. scary!!
> 
> There's plenty of boozers around, I'm sure they won't have to wander far.


True but it's always a shame to see a boozer go, especially one putting on live bands.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 11, 2011)

editor said:


> True but it's always a shame to see a boozer go, especially one putting on live bands.


 
I guess it'll balance out sooner or later. £3.70 a pint in my local now, they'll be seeing me a lot less...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

Onket said:


>


 
class


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> the goose was a drinkers' pub and lord we have enough of those



Like ? It's becoming impossible to find somewhere you can get a decent cheap pint round Brixton.



editor said:


> Gotta love these people with hugely selective memories eulogising about the Goose!
> 
> It was a dump, as these damning customer reviews prove:
> 
> ...


 
Lol outraged trendy internet warriors terrified of going into a pub full of proles.  They've obviously been in there once and been instantly "disgusted" and scarred for life.  

As a regular I could give you a more balanced view of the place. Unlike nearly every other pub/bar in the area you'd meet people from all walks of life. For me, it's the company and inclusiveness which makes a great pub. Having the cheap drinks deals meant that no demographic was excluded from coming in and having a good time. The staff were always friendly and dealt with nutters, drunks and thieves efficiently without the need to have security goons on the door (most of the time). The emphasis was on having fun and socialising, rather than just posing with the latest overpriced continental lager in your hand to a background of ridiculously loud music.

"Ivan's Making Some Noize In His Retreat" was a niche pub for yuppies, trendy try-hards and hipsters with daft haircuts. Anywhere that charges over £4 for a pint of beer can hardly be called inclusive. 

Yes the toilets were frequently pretty grim when it was the Goose, but I can't say they were ever _that_ much better since the revamp whenever I visited.



editor said:


> The Backstage bar - the one on the corner right ext to the Academy - also closed a while ago too so there's going to be a lot more thirsty drinkers wandering around Brixton!
> 
> Mind you, the Backstage Bar was really, really awful.


 


TopCat said:


> I loathed the backstage bar. You had to be on drugs to endure it.



Can't argue with that, it was a truly terrible bar full of wrong'uns that lacked any of the charm of the Goose or Wetherspoons.



IMR said:


> Based on a single visit I would say The Goose was rubbish. Socially it was like going to prison. And I like old men's pubs a lot.



Old man's pub ? The Goose was the most diversely mixed pub in town until it shut down.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Like ? It's becoming impossible to find somewhere you can get a decent cheap pint round Brixton.


wetherspoons innit


----------



## paolo (Jan 11, 2011)

IMR said:


> The Goose was rubbish. *Socially it was like going to prison.*


 


I too only went in there once, with a group of friends. Whilst one of us was at the bar, the rest of us all agreed that we would leave immediately after that first pint.

I'm not at all averse to ropey pubs, but that place was beyond dire. Even spoons at its worst (E&C springs to mind) trumps the goose.


----------



## Onket (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm with Drew on this one.


----------



## Winot (Jan 11, 2011)

IMR said:


> 'The Rest is Noise' is some sort of reference, musical or literary, what's it from?


 


twistedAM said:


> Google is your friend. Top result.


 
Only half the story.  The Alex Ross title is a play on Hamlet's last words "The rest is silence".


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> class



What's an "artfag"? I've a fair idea what it means so I've therefore no idea why that graff was "class".


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2011)

It seems odd to name your pub after a book of modern classical music criticism. Anyone know the story behind it?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 11, 2011)

> As a regular I could give you a more balanced view of the place. Unlike nearly every other pub/bar in the area you'd meet people from all walks of life. For me, it's the company and inclusiveness which makes a great pub. Having the cheap drinks deals meant that no demographic was excluded from coming in and having a good time. The staff were always friendly and dealt with nutters, drunks and thieves efficiently without the need to have security goons on the door (most of the time). The emphasis was on having fun and socialising, rather than just posing with the latest overpriced continental lager in your hand to a background of ridiculously loud music.



This. I never went there a lot but I always thought the Goose was a decent enough boozer.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Lol outraged trendy internet warriors terrified of going into a pub full of proles.  They've obviously been in there once and been instantly "disgusted" and scarred for life.


Funny how when you make a comment about a pub it's _Da Real Troof,_ yet when people you know nothing about make a comment you instantly dismiss them as, "outraged trendy internet warriors."


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> What's an "artfag"? I've a fair idea what it means so I've therefore no idea why that graff was "class".


Sounds like the kind of abuse a homophobic US fratboy would come up with.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 11, 2011)

It seems it was a spat with the landlord and the brewery. Apparently he just didn't want a late night club thing on his block (yep he owns that whole block) and made a mahossive settlement to terminate the lease. Part of the T&C is that it can't be a pub.

Apparently this argument has been raging between them for ages but the staff were kept in the dark and need to find new jobs in Feb.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Funny how when you make a comment about a pub it's _Da Real Troof,_ yet when people you know nothing about make a comment you instantly dismiss them as, "outraged trendy internet warriors."



Some anonymous internet bod comments... "Eurgh hideous, went there once and NEVER again, omg disgusting etc"

A regular patron comments... "It was an unfashionable pub that had it's faults, but generally a good place to have an enjoyable drink in unpretentious surroundings"

Which do you think is more likely to be closer to "Da Real Troof" ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2011)

if a pub lets raver drew in, it's not the pub for me!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> It seems it was a spat with the landlord and the brewery. Apparently he just didn't want a late night club thing on his block (yep he owns that whole block) and made a mahossive settlement to terminate the lease. Part of the T&C is that it can't be a pub.
> 
> Apparently this argument has been raging between them for ages but the staff were kept in the dark and need to find new jobs in Feb.



Not nice at all for the staff  The landlord sounds like a complete prick.

Despite not being particularly enamoured with the place in it's present incarnation, I'd much rather see it being used as a slightly pricey yet uber-cool nightspot than a homogeneous high street store.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Some anonymous internet bod comments... "Eurgh hideous, went there once and NEVER again, omg disgusting etc"
> 
> A regular patron comments... "It was an unfashionable pub that had it's faults, but generally a good place to have an enjoyable drink in unpretentious surroundings"
> 
> Which do you think is more likely to be closer to "Da Real Troof" ?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> if a pub lets raver drew in, it's not the pub for me!


----------



## Ol Nick (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll miss the silly window displays on the way to school. And as a pub I don't believe it was so bad it had to die.


----------



## paolo (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in there now.

Drinking a pint of Red Stripe.

Want to guess how much it cost Drew?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

miss minnie said:


>



I just knew someone would post that pic of me n onket. 



paolo999 said:


> I'm in there now.
> 
> Drinking a pint of Red Stripe.
> 
> Want to guess how much it cost Drew?


 
Considerably more than nearly every other pub in Brixton


----------



## paolo (Jan 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Considerably more than nearly every other pub in Brixton


 
How much is that Drew?


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Some anonymous internet bod comments... "Eurgh hideous, went there once and NEVER again, omg disgusting etc"
> 
> A regular patron comments... "It was an unfashionable pub that had it's faults, but generally a good place to have an enjoyable drink in unpretentious surroundings"
> 
> Which do you think is more likely to be closer to "Da Real Troof" ?


You might like like cavernous, characterless pubs with rude staff and stinky toilets, but it's clear lots of people didn't share your enthusiasm for that sort of boozer, and that's why it got such dreadful reviews. 

I went there several times and it was always grim.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> How much is that Drew?


 
I'm willing to pay a premium to drink a well poured pint in decent surroundings, but do you not think it's ever so slightly taking the piss being given a can of Red Stripe in a pint glass, and then charged £4 for the pleasure by surly staff who shrug their shoulders or pretend they can't hear you over the top of the loud music when you have the cheek to complain ?

Maybe the dafter your attire and haircut the bigger a discount you get ?


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

The staff were always friendly and chatty when I went there, so maybe the mahoosive chip on your shoulder was the problem here?


----------



## paolo (Jan 11, 2011)

It's £3.65 for a pint of Red Stripe.

Maybe they charged you extra. What were you wearing?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

editor said:


> You might like like cavernous, characterless pubs with rude staff and stinky toilets, but it's clear lots of people didn't share your enthusiasm for that sort of boozer, and that's why it got such dreadful reviews.
> 
> I went there several times and it was always grim.



Never had any problems with the staff in there, in fact quite the opposite. A couple of them I know had been working in pubs round the area for years. A handful of snobbish reviews is par for the course with any chain pub. The toilets were often dreadful, although usually no worse than other bars in the area.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> It's £3.65 for a pint of Red Stripe.
> 
> Maybe they charged you extra. What were wearing.


 
An ironic chip on my shoulder supposedly 

That is still a pretty hefty price for a standard lager btw


----------



## clandestino (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm shocked by this too. I liked The Rest Is Noise and thought it made a decent addition to Brixton - not something you'd necessarily expect to be here or even particularly want to visit (the music on the weekends was pretty grim/deafening), but it made sense with the Academy bringing in so much transient trade. I can only imagine that it was a commercial success and would still be going if it hadn't been for the ding dong with the landlord. Just goes to show. 

Oh well. Maybe the Queen's Head will benefit - anything that helps that pub get on its feet has to be a good thing, as it was pretty ropey when I went in there last. The Canterbury will probably pick up some of the pre gig crowd as well. I'm sure Brixton will be fine.


----------



## paolo (Jan 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> That is still a pretty hefty price for a standard lager btw


 
Compared with spoons yes indeed. They don't sell Red Stripe in the Beehive, but they have 5.0% Heineken at £2.65.

But that's Spoons.

Let's carry on with our tour of "most other pubs in Brixton"...

I'm in the Albert.

No Red Stripe here either, but Stella is £3.35

Clearly a pub aimed at Artfag hipsters. (As opposed to "full of old blokes, and no decent women", as claimed on some graff recently spotted on a poster in the mens  )


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

Good work Paolo  try and keep going until you find us a more expensive pint of Red Stripe in Brixton


----------



## paolo (Jan 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Good work Paolo  try and keep going until you find us a more expensive pint of Red Stripe in Brixton


 
Trouble is, I couldn't find _your_ £4 pint.

It's very heartening that they've lowered their prices. Something to applaud, clearly.


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2011)

especially with the vat rise - every other pub i know of put their prices up last week.


----------



## paolo (Jan 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Good work Paolo  try and keep going until you find us a more expensive pint of Red Stripe in Brixton


 
Well that was easier than I thought. First pub I tried.

The Prince. The only 5% lager was Staro. £3.85!

Where next I wonder.


----------



## paolo (Jan 11, 2011)

Strike Two! The Trinity: Cheapest 5% lager: £3.73!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2011)

you shoud probably be charged over £4 for a can of red stripe in a pub like that, esp with all the other nice beers to choose from.
it's a tax on poor taste.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Well that was easier than I thought. First pub I tried.
> 
> The Prince. The only 5% lager was Staro. £3.85!
> 
> Where next I wonder.


 
Staro is ALWAYS a lot more expensive than Red Stripe, you'll have to try a lot harder than that.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Strike Two! The Trinity: Cheapest 5% lager: £3.73!


 
Another premium brand yes ?

The Trinity is a posh pub anyway, so I'm hardly surpised.


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2011)

it is pretty shit lager isn't it? it tastes no better than carling, but has that exotic sheen being from reggae land gives stuff.

cf. wray & nephews


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Trouble is, I couldn't find _your_ £4 pint.


I reckoned they took one look at Drew and added 35p to his pint just for the lolz.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

And here come the beer snobs...


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2011)

as if not liking red stripe made you a beer snob.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 11, 2011)

This thread is a perfect example of the gentrification of urban


----------



## paolo (Jan 11, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Another premium brand yes ?
> 
> The Trinity is a posh pub anyway, so I'm hardly surpised.



The cheapest, at £3.73, was Stella.

Based on availability so far, it looks like your choice of Red Stripe is the most exclusive. Nowhere else has sold it other than The Rest. All the other more generic 5% lagers have been more expensive than the Rest (Albert excepted: 30p cheaper than The Rest)


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 11, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> The cheapest, at £3.73, was Stella.
> 
> Based on availability so far, it looks like your choice of Red Stripe is the most exclusive. Nowhere else has sold it other than The Rest. All the other more generic 5% lagers have been more expensive than the Rest (Albert excepted: 30p cheaper than The Rest)



£3.50 for Red Stripe in the Windmill.
Red Stripe is quite an expensive beer at wholesale prices. 
And its only 4.7% though it costs more to buy than Kronenberg (5.0) and Stella (5.0 i think though it used to be 5.2). 
It's a niche-marketed beer and way too sweet for me.


----------



## paolo (Jan 11, 2011)

Strike three! White Horse, £3.70 for Kronenbourg.

So, three pubs in a row that are more expensive than the Rest.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 11, 2011)

killer b said:


> It seems odd to name your pub after a book of modern classical music criticism.



I feel that before it closes there ought to be a flashmob of musicians to perform a work of music analysed in Ross's book in the pub.

Steve Reich's _Music for 18 Musicians_?

The Sea Interludes from Britten's _Peter Grimes_?

John Cage's _4'33"_ ???


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 11, 2011)

Wetherspoons should have taken over from the Firkin chain rather than build the new Beehive across the road. Given Spoons pricing policy an old shoe shop was never going to big enough. Thinking further they should really have saved The Railway - Brixtons original 'all comers' cheap and cheerful drinking pub - which is what The Beehive has become.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 12, 2011)

The Beehive is nothing like the railways was


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2011)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> The Beehive is nothing like the railways was


Yep. It's completely different. There's no live bands, no random poetry or any of the mad stuff that made the Railway a fucking incredible pub.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 12, 2011)

the beehive is my fav pub.. great selection  

best enjoyed with companythough


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 12, 2011)

editor said:


> Yep. It's completely different. There's no live bands, no random poetry or any of the mad stuff that made the Railway a fucking incredible pub.



Your wrong right. The Railway under Youngs and Bradys was a music free pub and welcomed all Brixtonians who wanted a natter. It became a music pub later and got trashed by unsympathetic owners then by squatters. You cant please everyone in a pub based around music - someones always going to feel alienated. What Brixton needs is a larger version of the Beehive where people can go and talk to one another which is what The Railway was up until some point in the 90s.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2011)

lordnoise said:


> Your wrong right. The Railway under Youngs and Bradys was a music free pub and welcomed all Brixtonians who wanted a natter. It became a music pub later and got trashed by unsympathetic owners then by squatters. You cant please everyone in a pub based around music - someones always going to feel alienated. What Brixton needs is a larger version of the Beehive where people can go and talk to one another which is what The Railway was up until some point in the 90s.


As far back as I can remember there's be bands playing occasionally in the back room. And the squatters didn't 'trash' Brady's - they put in a lot of time cleaning the place up. 

It's been trashed now though.

I can't ever remember a time when there wasn't bands playing occasionally in the back room either, but there's still plenty of pubs in Brixton if you can't bear to be 'alienated' by music.


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm not alienated by all music - just some.


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Despite not being particularly enamoured with the place in it's present incarnation, I'd much rather see it being used as a slightly pricey yet uber-cool nightspot than a homogeneous high street store.


 
I reckon this is the key point here. But of course, this being urban, it's much more fun for people to poke fun at you for slightly misrepresenting the price of a pint of beer you had in there once.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2011)

Onket said:


> I reckon this is the key point here. But of course, this being urban, it's much more fun for people to poke fun at you for slightly misrepresenting the price of a pint of beer you had in there once.


 
I press the like button


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2011)

Can we talk about the price of drinks in The Albert now?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2011)

Onket said:


> Can we talk about the price of drinks in The Albert now?


 
Posters post at their own risk


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 12, 2011)

Onket said:


> I reckon this is the key point here. But of course, this being urban, it's much more fun for people to poke fun at you for slightly misrepresenting the price of a pint of beer you had in there once.


 
I'm more impressed that somehow paolo999 managed at least 6 pints of ~5% lager yesterday evening within 2 hours !!! 

Subtract the time spent walking between the pubs (and also time wasted posting up the respective prices of each lager) and he must have been knocking them back at a rate I've not seen anyone drinking at since the Goose shut down.  Fair play, I think he would have liked it in there really.


----------



## paolo (Jan 12, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I'm more impressed that somehow paolo999 managed at least 6 pints of ~5% lager yesterday evening within 2 hours !!!


 
Naah. 1 lager, 1 cider, 1 bitter. The Prince wasn't at all appealing, the White Horse is my local so I know the prices, and it was 2 mins in the Beehive to check one of their menus.

Also noted...

8Oz Burger & Chips in the Rest is £5.95
6Oz Burger & Chips in the Beehive is £5.10

So the Rest is pretty competitive on food.

Obviously not your cup of tea as a pub, but prices wise it's fairly middling.

The only cheap pint in central Brixton is spoons as far as I can tell. Agree?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 12, 2011)

I was gonna say, you must have had a sore head this morning. 

Quite impressed with the price of that burger, and tbf both times I dined at The Rest... the food was a bit better than average pub grub. 

You do have to bear in mind though that the Wetherspoons burger meal is accompanied by a free drink.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 12, 2011)

So once you factor in the £4 pint etc...


----------



## paolo (Jan 12, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I was gonna say, you must have had a sore head this morning.
> 
> Quite impressed with the price of that burger, and tbf both times I dined at The Rest... the food was a bit better than average pub grub.
> 
> You do have to bear in mind though that the Wetherspoons burger meal is accompanied by a free drink.


 
Have to admit I didn't spot the free drink deal. I've seen it before in other spoons, but it was 'time limited' - in the E&C one last year, at least.


----------



## paolo (Jan 12, 2011)

Onket said:


> Can we talk about the price of drinks in The Albert now?


 
Actually, can we talk about the mens bogs aka paddling pool. How many years does it take to fix the plumbing?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 13, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Actually, can we talk about the mens bogs aka paddling pool. How many years does it take to fix the plumbing?



I think it's something to do with the sewers in that area. Anyone else remember the bogs in Bradys when it got busy?


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I think it's something to do with the sewers in that area. Anyone else remember the bogs in Bradys when it got busy?


The guys who squatted Brady's had to dig deeeeeep into the sewers to sort it all out. As I recall they photographed their grim mission and posted it up a website somehow. 

It was heroic stuff.


----------



## gabi (Jan 14, 2011)

Good riddance. Its been shit since it changed from being the mighty goose.

it will also allow more lols at hipsters being forced to drink at the beehive pre-gig.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 16, 2011)

lordnoise said:


> Your wrong right. The Railway under Youngs and Bradys was a music free pub and welcomed all Brixtonians who wanted a natter. It became a music pub later and got trashed by unsympathetic owners then by squatters. You cant please everyone in a pub based around music - someones always going to feel alienated. What Brixton needs is a larger version of the Beehive where people can go and talk to one another which is what The Railway was up until some point in the 90s.


I guess you mean no "bacvkground music" when you say music free pub, thursday used to be 7 kevins session day at the railway, surely not a coincidence that it was giro day as well


----------



## paolo (Jan 16, 2011)

gabi said:


> Good riddance. Its been shit since it changed from being the mighty goose.
> 
> it will also allow more lols at *hipsters* being forced to drink at the beehive pre-gig.


 
Only scenesters use the phrase hipsters.

How's it going scenester? Catch a movie tonight, before going downtown?


----------



## story (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay.

The Goose was totally rubbish, and not in a good way.


I was chatting with a young'un last night who frequents The Rest Is Noise. Her pal, who works behind the bar, was told by the landlord that the reason they were closing was because said landlord "Doesn't like running a bar, doesn't like the people who go there."

Now I realise that this is a bit friend-of-a-friend, but if it's in any way true, what a wanky thing to say.


Why not just tell 'em the truth?


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2011)

The pub quiz night was a direct lift from Nathan barley, I'll miss it for that singular experience I guess


----------



## paolo (Jan 16, 2011)

gabi said:


> I'll miss it for that singular experience I guess


 
As a regular, what would you say were the good points?


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2011)

gabi said:


> The pub quiz night was a direct lift from Nathan barley, I'll miss it for that singular experience I guess


Their pub quiz was embarrassingly awful. I went once and that was one time too many. 

The rest of the time it was a nice little addition to Brixton's night life with fairly reasonable beer prices and live music for free. It was also a great place for meetings in the day time. I'll miss it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 17, 2011)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I guess you mean no "bacvkground music" when you say music free pub, thursday used to be 7 kevins session day at the railway, surely not a coincidence that it was giro day as well


 
oh the good old days when everyone signed on at the old Dolehouse next to the Laundry

So many were signing on "desperately" seeking work that they put people on to sign once every 2 months. And hey if you forgot that was ok. You just went in next day. Most of the people who worked there didnt care.

None of this "helping" the unfortunate back to work stuff.

Its entirely accurate that the Brixton pubs were full on giro day. Off down the post office to cash it and straight down the pub.

The old Railway wasnt my favourite pub. I used the Albert.

Its one thing u can say about Maggie she didnt harass people who signed on or went on the sick. Not like now. My friend lost his job a while back ( cuts) and got all sorts of "help" --harassment from the SS from the word go. He did find a new job --no thanks to the SS. But the new wave of cuts means he is back to square one.

The present cuts are actually worse the Maggies imo and with this punitive attitude to those who the government ( and bankers) put out of work.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 17, 2011)

story said:


> Okay.
> 
> The Goose was totally rubbish, and not in a good way.
> 
> ...



See #51


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Their pub quiz was embarrassingly awful. I went once and that was one time too many.
> 
> The rest of the time it was a nice little addition to Brixton's night life with fairly reasonable beer prices and live music for free. It was also a great place for meetings in the day time. I'll miss it.


 
I wish someone had taped one of those quiz nights. Would've made for good YouTubing that! Srsly what a nob. As for the place closing I'm a bit meh. Went in a few times and generally found it pleasant enough, but there's something about the space itself that seems not conducive to a great pub. Had some decent ales on tap tho, not too many of those around these parts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> It seems it was a spat with the landlord and the brewery. Apparently he just didn't want a late night club thing on his block (yep he owns that whole block) and made a mahossive settlement to terminate the lease. Part of the T&C is that it can't be a pub.
> 
> Apparently this argument has been raging between them for ages but the staff were kept in the dark and need to find new jobs in Feb.


i was there on closing night. it's gonna be a waitrose. i suspected as much too when I read this post


----------



## thriller (Jan 31, 2011)

They staff will probably make their way to the Ritzy at some point.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2011)

The sign's already gone down.


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 16, 2011)

£3.65 a pint of pissy Strongbow, £3.85 Guiness  & £4.00...yes £4.00 a pint of Star at the Railway (tulse hill)

Fuck em, I'm going back to the Tavern/Hart.....they can keep there new cunty dulwich college customers!


----------



## alfajobrob (Feb 16, 2011)

How much for a Guiness in the Beehive?


----------



## samiam (Feb 16, 2011)

what a shame.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 17, 2011)

beer prices in pubs: wholesalers have recently added 4.6% to their prices
soon the budget is gonna add whatever
same happens every year
outlook is bad :/
But the plan to legislate a minimum price for alcohol is still ontrack, apparently with no effect whatsoever
**disgusted bar fly from down the pub**


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 17, 2011)

Have there been posts deleted from this thread that were made last night ?  Or did I just imagine it ?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 17, 2011)

alfajobrob said:


> £3.65 a pint of pissy Strongbow, £3.85 Guiness  & £4.00...yes £4.00 a pint of Star at the Railway (tulse hill)
> 
> Fuck em, I'm going back to the Tavern/Hart.....they can keep there new cunty dulwich college customers!


 
I was in there less than a week ago, and although the beers weren't cheap I'm sure I didn't get charged that much. 

The al fresco pool table is interesting too.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2011)

I've posted a little feature about the pub here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/rest-is-noise-pub-brixton-closes-forever/


----------



## jakejb79 (Feb 18, 2011)

Whats it being replaced with, i know its retail but does anyone know which shop.


----------



## bosie (Feb 21, 2011)

I heard (via a brixton business owner) that it is going to be a Primark. Nothing on their wesbsite though so not sure if it is true or not. Would the site be big enough?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

I *think* there might be an upstairs to the place...


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 21, 2011)

Given the apparent success of H&M I'm not surprised another cheap'n'nasty clobber shop wants in.


----------



## jakejb79 (Feb 21, 2011)

bosie said:


> I heard (via a brixton business owner) that it is going to be a Primark. Nothing on their wesbsite though so not sure if it is true or not. Would the site be big enough?


 
Would rather it be a Waitrose than a Primark. Stilll both are better than another coffee shop.


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> I've posted a little feature about the pub here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/rest-is-noise-pub-brixton-closes-forever/



You forgot this picture-



Onket said:


>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2011)

Onket said:


> You forgot this picture-





Not seen that before


----------



## Onket (Feb 21, 2011)

It's on this thread, Minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2011)

Onket said:


> It's on this thread, Minnie.



Memory problems in old age


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

Onket said:


> You forgot this picture-


I chose not to go with homophobic-sounding abuse no doubt scribbled by some ironic hipster. I mean, who takes a marker pen into a pub like the Rest Is Noise and writes rubbish like that?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not sure what aryfag pub is.  I thought maybe it was meant to be artyfarty


----------



## TruXta (Feb 22, 2011)

Artfag?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=art fag

More to do with hipsters rather than homophobia.

And it's true, the place was always crawling with skinny jeans and wanky haircuts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2011)

Fag = derogative term for homosexual, so it's totally homophobic and typical of ignorant bigot's portrayal of anyone involved in the arts as homosexual.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 22, 2011)

Most probably written by a hipster trying to be "ironic"


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2011)

I doubt it - it was probably written by a goose regular, irked at seeing his pub change


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 22, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I doubt it - it was probably written by a goose regular, irked at seeing his pub change


This


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2011)

Either way, it's amusing and should have been included in the 'report'.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Most probably written by a hipster trying to be "ironic"


Indeed.


Onket said:


> Either way, it's amusing and should have been included in the 'report'.


Why not write your own report and then you can include all the "amusing" photos of all the hipster-speak, homophobic-sounding, marker pen graffiti you like!


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2011)

I suppose, if I had my own website I could do whatever I like on it too.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> I suppose, if I had my own website I could do whatever I like on it too.


Yes, that's right. You get off your arse and make the effort and then you can post up all the "amusing" photos of dodgy hipster homophobic abuse you like!


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, I could do that.

If only there was some other way to post it, without setting up my own website.  Hmmmm.

By the way, by incorrectly banging on about it being homophobic abuse, you just look like someone wringing their hands at a dinner party, worrying about 'the kids of today' and what they get up to these days. 

It is quite amusing though.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> Yeah, I could do that.
> 
> If only there was some other way to post it, without setting up my own website.  Hmmmm.


 You've already posted it up here for free and with barely any effort required on your part, so I've no idea what you're pathetically whining about. Oh, and perhaps you feel comfortable throwing around hipster words like "artfag" but I'm not, although no one's stopping you using it here if that's how you get your kicks.


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2011)

'pathetically whining'

'throwing around hipster words'

I've posted a picture I took and several people have found it amusing, that's all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2011)

I still don't know what an artfag is

eta:  Googled it


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> 'pathetically whining'
> 
> 'throwing around hipster words'
> 
> I've posted a picture I took and several people have found it amusing, that's all.


And then bleated and whined that I didn't include it in my own article on my own site. You're turning into a parody.


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I still don't know what an artfag is



Post #137



editor said:


> And then bleated and whined that I didn't include it in my own article on my own site. You're turning into a parody.


 
Jesus wept, editor. I'm the parody?!!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> Yeah, I could do that.
> 
> If only there was some other way to post it, without setting up my own website.  Hmmmm.
> 
> ...


 it's not incorrect. your graff is blatantly homophobic


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not incorrect. your graff is blatantly homophobic


 
Indirectly, anyway - it's assuming negative meanings from being gay (effeminate, ineffectual, wimpy) and using them to abuse another target. The graffiti isn't calling the patrons of TRIN gay, it's calling them those negative things that a homphobe might associate with being gay.


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2011)

And it's my graffitti now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> And it's my graffitti now?


 
well you posted it - that's all i was referring to


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2011)

Right.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2011)

Update and pics of the empty building here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/here-is-whats-left-of-the-rest-is-noise-bar-brixton/


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't quite get why it was closed, we're in a recession and this was a thriving business , always busy


----------



## colacubes (Mar 5, 2011)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Don't quite get why it was closed, we're in a recession and this was a thriving business , always busy



Read the thread  Nowt to do with the success of the business.  All to do with disagreement with the landlord.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 6, 2011)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Don't quite get why it was closed, we're in a recession and this was a thriving business , always busy


 
Post #51


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 6, 2011)

I went down the Grand Union on Acre lane tonight....cunt city....don't ever go.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2011)

alfajobrob said:


> I went down the Grand Union on Acre lane tonight....cunt city....don't ever go.


It's never struck me as an attractive looking option I have to say.

The Albert and the Dogstar were both rammed tonight.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 6, 2011)

editor said:


> It's never struck me as an attractive looking option I have to say.
> 
> The Albert and the Dogstar were both rammed tonight.




It wasn't a choice of mine


----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2011)

alfajobrob said:


> I went down the Grand Union on Acre lane tonight....cunt city....don't ever go.


 


editor said:


> It's never struck me as an attractive looking option I have to say.
> 
> The Albert and the Dogstar were both rammed tonight.


 
Only ever good on a nice warm weekday when you can sit out the back without too many bods around. Evenings and weekends it's either dull as dirt or, as said above, fit only for nob-ends. God, don't get me started on the staff they have (had? not been for loooong time)..


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Mar 7, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Only ever good on a nice warm weekday when you can sit out the back without too many bods around. Evenings and weekends it's either dull as dirt or, as said above, fit only for nob-ends. God, don't get me started on the staff they have (had? not been for loooong time)..



Oh PLEASE don't sit out the back - in summer evenings, the lives of garden-side residents of Sandhurst Court are made hideous by the noise!  It's appalling - I've come in the back way to put the car away and been nearly knocked over by the noise; no more sitting in the back garden on a summer's evening for residents!  I'm just glad we live on the traffic side, it's quieter!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2011)

Eh? I believe I said "*Evenings and weekends it's either dull as dirt or, as said above, fit only for nob-ends*." Anyway, what do people expect when they move in in the back of a big fuck off pub?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 8, 2011)

I went to grand union for Sunday roast earlier this year. Good food, friendly staff. Only downside was no puddings


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 8, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> I went to grand union for Sunday roast earlier this year. Good food, friendly staff. Only downside was no puddings


 
I went on Sunday, it was lovely. We even took a pushchair in 

Sat in the window so I could watch the comings and goings out of the squatted pub opposite (Duke of Somethingorother) - seemed to be a banging-rave-party-thon going on at 2pm.

Food was great as well.


----------



## Onket (Mar 8, 2011)

Private Storm said:


> Sat in the window so I could watch the comings and goings out of the squatted pub opposite (Duke of Somethingorother) - seemed to be a banging-rave-party-thon going on at 2pm.


 
I went to a handful of parties there a couple of years ago actually. Didn't realise they were still getting away with it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 8, 2011)

Saw some quite nasty goings on at that pub when living nearby, before it got shut down.  I seem to recall my (then) landlord having to deal with a stab victim from there (he posts on here so will probably clarify.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2011)

Went down Strathleven Road yesterday on my way to Acre Lane. Not been down there road for years and years. When did all those new flats appear?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

Which ones? Do you mean Branksom Rd perhaps? There's a smallish new development just as you swing onto AL that were built over the course of last year mainly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Which ones? Do you mean Branksom Rd perhaps? There's a smallish new development just as you swing onto AL that were built over the course of last year mainly.


 
No, Strathleven.  By new, they could be 10 years old for all I know as it's years since I went down there.  They're light-coloured bricks (yellow stocks) and have steps with canopies over the stairways.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2011)

oops, this is meant to be on Brixton chit chat thread


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, Strathleven.  By new, they could be 10 years old for all I know as it's years since I went down there.  They're light-coloured bricks (yellow stocks) and have steps with canopies over the stairways.


 
Which end? I live right next to Strathleven and cannot for the life of me work out where you are talking about.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Which end? I live right next to Strathleven and cannot for the life of me work out where you are talking about.


 
They may even be decades old!

Lambert Road end. If you're coming from Lambert Road going towards Acre Lane, they're on the right-hand side


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

Ah, the one's right opposite Mandrell Rd. Okay I gotcha. That said I haven't got a clue when they were built. Looks younger than two decades... it's got some of that late 90s vibe over it (looking at it on Google Streetview now.. at work!). Sorry, not much help am I.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Ah, the one's right opposite Mandrell Rd. Okay I gotcha. That said I haven't got a clue when they were built. Looks younger than two decades... it's got some of that late 90s vibe over it (looking at it on Google Streetview now.. at work!). Sorry, not much help am I.



Yeah, I'm positive they're not decades old as I used to go to Glenelg Road regularly a couple of decades ago so was sure I'd remember them, but I doubt I've been down Strathleven for at least 10 years


----------



## RAAAHH (Mar 8, 2011)

I realise I'm a bit late in saying this but to RaverDrew - Do you think it's ok to be prejudiced towards a group of people because of their social class and the way that they choose to dress? You may think your beloved Goose pub was inclusive but how would you have reacted if a bunch of people wearing skinny jeans and sporting 'daft' haircuts had walked in. Would you have written them off as ‘artfags’? Personally I only have problems with a person if they are arrogant or abusive rather than having a problem with them because of how they dress or what subculture they supposedly fit into and right now I have a problem with your comments.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 8, 2011)

RAAAHH said:


> I realise I'm a bit late in saying this but to RaverDrew - Do you think it's ok to be prejudiced towards a group of people because of their social class and the way that they choose to dress? You may think your beloved Goose pub was inclusive but how would you have reacted if a bunch of people wearing skinny jeans and sporting 'daft' haircuts had walked in. Would you have written them off as ‘artfags’? Personally I only have problems with a person if they are arrogant or abusive rather than having a problem with them because of how they dress or what subculture they supposedly fit into and right now I have a problem with your comments.



RAAAAHH and friends earlier looking EDGY


----------



## Kanda (Mar 9, 2011)

RAAAHH said:


> I realise I'm a bit late in saying this but to RaverDrew - Do you think it's ok to be prejudiced towards a group of people because of their social class and the way that they choose to dress? You may think your beloved Goose pub was inclusive but how would you have reacted if a bunch of people wearing skinny jeans and sporting 'daft' haircuts had walked in. Would you have written them off as ‘artfags’? Personally I only have problems with a person if they are arrogant or abusive rather than having a problem with them because of how they dress or what subculture they supposedly fit into and right now I have a problem with your comments.


 
Wanky hipsters apparently.. it's not just Raverdrew that coins these terms. This is the frontline you hear!!!!! defending brixton from them!!! Argh!!! Chaaaarge!!!!


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 9, 2011)

RAAAHH said:


> Do you think it's ok to be prejudiced towards a group of people because of their social class and the way that they choose to dress? .


 
That depends....


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 9, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Wanky hipsters apparently.. it's not just Raverdrew that coins these terms. This is the frontline you hear!!!!! defending brixton from them!!! Argh!!! Chaaaarge!!!!


 
You have now started the rallying call against the new wave of gentrification!!!!!


----------



## Kanda (Mar 9, 2011)

alfajobrob said:


> You have now started the rallying call against the new wave of gentrification!!!!!


 
hehe 

3 months ago they were cool cafe's and such in Brixton, now the locals are wondering where all the wanky hipsters are coming from... shocker!


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

Kanda said:


> hehe
> 
> 3 months ago they were cool cafe's and such in Brixton, now the locals are wondering where all the wanky hipsters are coming from... shocker!


Where are these "cool" cafes you speak of?


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 9, 2011)

Kanda said:


> hehe
> 
> 3 months ago they were cool cafe's and such in Brixton, now the locals are wondering where all the wanky hipsters are coming from... shocker!



it's sooooooo funny cos it true.....I never do any cool, funky stuff, so can't be blamed for any of this shit


----------



## Kanda (Mar 9, 2011)

editor said:


> Where are these "cool" cafes you speak of?


 
Federation etc etc??


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Federation etc etc??


Federation is not even _slightly_ hipster - they don't play trendy music, the staff aren't hipsters, and you'd be hard pressed to describe its interior decor as "cool" either. But they do serve very good coffee.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 9, 2011)

editor said:


> Federation is not even _slightly_ hipster - they don't play trendy music, the staff aren't hipsters, and you'd be hard pressed to describe its interior decor as "cool" either. But they do serve very good coffee.


 
I'm generalising. About the whole new bit of Brixton popping up back there.. and the worries about wanky hipsters...


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 9, 2011)

RAAAHH said:


> I realise I'm a bit late in saying this but to RaverDrew - Do you think it's ok to be prejudiced towards a group of people because of their social class and the way that they choose to dress?



Do you really think you'll get a sensible answer from me by asking such a pointlessly loaded question ? Really ?



> You may think your beloved Goose pub was inclusive but how would you have reacted if a bunch of people wearing skinny jeans and sporting 'daft' haircuts had walked in.



I would have pointed them in the direction of The Prince Albert most probably. 



> Would you have written them off as ‘artfags’?



See the answer to your first question above...



> Personally I only have problems with a person if they are arrogant or abusive rather than having a problem with them because of how they dress or what subculture they supposedly fit into and right now I have a problem with your comments.


 
Cool story bro


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 9, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I'm generalising. About the whole new bit of Brixton popping up back there.. and the worries about wanky hipsters...



I went for a stroll through the market yesterday; it was as if the internet had gone to dine in Brixton. Made me yearn for a greasy spoon.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I went for a stroll through the market yesterday; it was as if the internet had gone to dine in Brixton. Made me yearn for a greasy spoon.


Phoenix is just over thataway --> and Gresham cafe is just over thataway -->


----------



## gabi (Mar 9, 2011)

there's a top greasy spoon in the markets. dont actually know its name but im in there most saturdays. proper. it does feel like its the last outpost tho as u stroll back past the cla'am types queueing for their gourmet fucking pizzas.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 9, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I went for a stroll through the market yesterday; it was as if the internet had gone to dine in Brixton. Made me yearn for a greasy spoon.


 
Well, as long as you're blaming yourself along with everyone else we should get on just fine.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 9, 2011)

editor said:


> Phoenix is just over thataway --> and Gresham cafe is just over thataway -->



Dunno the Gresham and I was tempted by the Phoenix but I had a couple of bags of stuff so I went back to SW2 and Cafe on the Hill.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I would have pointed them in the direction of The Prince Albert most probably.



Genius Drew.

High five.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

gabi said:


> there's a top greasy spoon in the markets. dont actually know its name but im in there most saturdays. proper. it does feel like its the last outpost tho as u stroll back past the cla'am types queueing for their gourmet fucking pizzas.


I'm trying to remember the name of that place too - it's in Market Row, yes? Solid, old fashioned kinda place, but sadly a little meat-tastic to tempt me in much.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

I think it's called Ergens. I've got some pics of it somewhere. 

Edit - let's make this a separate thread as it might be useful for others....

Edit again: here you are - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/344962-Brixton-traditional-cafes-and-greasy-spoons


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 9, 2011)

Ergens hipster alert. I produced a pilot tv show for the BBC years ago that had a character named Ergen as the hipster comedians who wrote it used to eat their hungover breakfast in there every weekend.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> Ergens hipster alert. I produced a pilot tv show for the BBC years ago that had a character named Ergen as the hipster comedians who wrote it used to eat their hungover breakfast in there every weekend.


 Those keerrrrrazy guys!


----------



## RAAAHH (Mar 9, 2011)

yes it's true I am a wanky hipster trying to take over Urban75 with my 45 posts. I used to live in Hoxton but I moved to Brixton when I heard it was an up and coming area and The Rest is Noise was going to be there. I'm coming to your house to paint ironic art on your walls soon. I'm inviting all my trendy media type friends to join me on my Twitter campaign for the gentrification of Urban75. No one is safe!


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

*readies walls for ironic artwork and accompanying ironic installation
*adjusts oversized wacky glasses
*gets iPhone4 ready to post up the video to YouTube, Twitter, Facebook AT THE SAME TIME
*sets Twitter status to 'crowdsource'
*hops on fixed wheel bike to stylishly pedal around Brixton


----------



## Mrs Redboots (Mar 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Went down Strathleven Road yesterday on my way to Acre Lane. Not been down there road for years and years. When did all those new flats appear?



Sometime in the 1990s, IIRC.  They are, or were, mostly sheltered housing.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 9, 2011)

editor said:


> Phoenix is just over thataway --> and Gresham cafe is just over thataway -->


 
Phoenix is lush....took my mum in there the other day......she was highly impressed they do proper toast


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

alfajobrob said:


> Phoenix is lush....took my mum in there the other day......she was highly impressed they do proper toast


Their toast is the stuff of legend.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 9, 2011)

RAAAHH said:


> yes it's true I am a wanky hipster trying to take over Urban75 with my 45 posts. I used to live in Hoxton but I moved to Brixton when I heard it was *in motion *and The Rest is Noise was going to be there. I'm coming to your house to paint ironic art on your walls soon. I'm inviting all my trendy media type friends to join me on my Twitter campaign for the gentrification of Urban75. No one is safe!



Edited for you. You need to keep in tune with what the young pros are saying.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Edited for you. You need to keep in tune with what the young pros are saying.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrs Redboots said:


> Sometime in the 1990s, IIRC.  They are, or were, mostly sheltered housing.


 
Oh, why did I think sheltered housing would be more... I dunno... secure, ie. more like a gated community or something?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 10, 2011)

alfajobrob said:


> RAAAAHH and friends earlier looking EDGY



Haha, if you're who I think you are, I can connect you to these people in two, possible three easy steps!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2011)

they're just young people ffs!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2011)

There's no place for trendy young people here.

Not until the trendy old people fuck off and make some space for them anyway.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 11, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> they're just young people ffs!



One of them still needs to return a bass guitar I lent them. 

/cycles off into the grey haired distance on a fixed gear bicycle.


----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 12, 2011)

You silver haired hipster you 

OU etc. don't give the fuck about the young un's, just having a laugh about RaHHH's post....I really doubt any of them would give a shit anyway!


----------



## RAAAHH (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## alfajobrob (Mar 13, 2011)

OU earlier.......or as I imagine him anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2011)

not quite!


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 14, 2011)

why are we still talking about this place.  it's not the hipsters that were the problem, it's that it was full of cunts, staffed by cunts, and run by a cunt.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 14, 2011)

alfajobrob said:


> I went down the Grand Union on Acre lane tonight....cunt city....don't ever go.


 
i resolved never to go when i walked past one day and saw the price of their special offers.  WTF!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 15, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> why are we still talking about this place.  it's not the hipsters that were the problem, it's that it was full of cunts, staffed by cunts, and run by a cunt.


 
The staff were cunts? Admittedly I wasn't in there more than maybe 5 times, but the staff were fine. They did have the world's worst quiz-master, but that's another story.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The staff were cunts? Admittedly I wasn't in there more than maybe 5 times, but the staff were fine. They did have the world's worst quiz-master, but that's another story.


I always found the staff very friendly, if sometimes a little distracted. I liked the place as a pleasant alternative to Brixton's boozers, and liked the fact that they had no issues with letting a drunk old boy slump in a chair snooze through some groovy band or another.

I've no idea why bluestreak is calling them 'cunts,' although the quizmaster certainly lived up to that description. Twice over.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 15, 2011)

Someone interview that QM, please, and post it on youtube.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Someone interview that QM, please, and post it on youtube.


He was such an annoying straight-outta-Hoxton hipster twat that we were reduced to filling in the quiz sheets with random abuse.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 15, 2011)

And to top it off he was one of the worst QMs technically speaking I've ever come across. And the questions were shite. Worra nob.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 15, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> why are we still talking about this place.  it's not the hipsters that were the problem, it's that it was full of cunts, staffed by cunts, and run by a cunt.


 

The staff were fine. Well above average for that kind of place.
Oh and it was run by a sizeable chain by the way. Also own Amersham Arms and Lock tavern in London and loads of places around the country like Nation of Shopkeepers, Star the Bus etc. They opened places promising live music venues but most of them have slipped into DJ only nights as thats where the profit is and that's what RIN declined into. They had some good bands 9and were able to get them cos of their chain and links with some festivals but they let that slip.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> The staff were fine. Well above average for that kind of place.
> Oh and it was run by a sizeable chain by the way. Also own Amersham Arms and Lock tavern in London and loads of places around the country like Nation of Shopkeepers, Star the Bus etc. They opened places promising live music venues but most of them have slipped into DJ only nights as thats where the profit is and that's what RIN declined into. They had some good bands 9and were able to get them cos of their chain and links with some festivals but they let that slip.


The sound system and/or some of the sound engineers they employed at the Rest Is Noise were _shocking._


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 15, 2011)

editor said:


> The sound system and/or some of the sound engineers they employed at the Rest Is Noise were _shocking._



I'd a mate who was tour managing a band I really liked and they were playing there, supposedly at midnight on Saturday. I rushed down the hill to see them and when i got there they were already finished. I asked the TM why he hadn't texted me to tell me the change in stage time and he said "I'm not having you watch my band in a venue that has one fucking bass bin".

The layout of the stage was all wrong as well.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I'd a mate who was tour managing a band I really liked and they were playing there, supposedly at midnight on Saturday. I rushed down the hill to see them and when i got there they were already finished. I asked the TM why he hadn't texted me to tell me the change in stage time and he said "I'm not having you watch my band in a venue that has one fucking bass bin".
> 
> The layout of the stage was all wrong as well.


I saw 'Let's Wrestle' there and the sound was so unbelievably awful I had to go up to the sound man and tell him to turn the bass players amp down. As a sound man I know how annoying it is when people come up and hassle you, but it wasn't just a little bit loud: it was so deafening loud you actually couldn't hear anything else.


----------

